# Need to stop smoking NOW



## jonah2 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi everyone here  not a martial arts question but thought Id ask here as I know there are a few doctors on this forum

My partner (a smoker of 20 years) needs to give up smoking and has tried different methods such as the gum and patches and good ol fashioned cold turkey without success.

We happened upon a web site www.monadith.com 

It claims 70% success rate from one treatment and over 90% with two treatments

Does anyone know any thing about this!!

The cynic inside me needs some more reassurance before contacting them to arrange an appointment.

There is a serious need for my partner to give up smoking, and, to give up now, so if any one can offer any other successful methods please let me know.


My thanks in advance,

Jonah (and his better half)


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 1, 2005)

Just wanted to say good luck.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 1, 2005)

When breaking free of *ANY* addictive substance/act the first and foremost thing you're gonna need is a sincere *DESIRE TO STOP!* 

Otherwise, gums, patches, therapy, injections, electromagnetic waves, religion, isolation, etc. etc. etc. etc. isn't going to work at all. 

I should know. I went cold turkey from a hard drug/alcohol addiction and been clean and sober for 16 + years without relapse :asian:. The only thing I need to quit now is smoking...rolleyes: ok ok and a Mt. Dew addiction too  ) right now I don't have that sincere desire thingy going on.  :idunno:  one of these days though.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 1, 2005)

I'm not a physician, but like the rest of us I play one on the Net. This program sounds like nonsense, and I'm guessing that if it does work it's due to the placebo effect.

Gradual cessation is the way to go. Smoke one less cigarette every 3 to 5 days until done.


----------



## Gemini (Aug 1, 2005)

Quote from the site:

_"Since there is no nicotine in the body 24 hours after treatment, physically you have no craving." _

Maybe physically you SHOULDN'T have a craving, but anyone's who ever smoked will not agree with this statement. I don't believe nicotine completely leaves your body that quick, but even if it does, a craving is a mental thing, not a physical one. Withdrawals are physical.

_Mentally you need to prepare yourself for changing the habit patterns that you associate with smoking"_

Absolutely true, but knowing that is easy. doing it is very difficult since a smoker will associate smoking with just about all aspects.

To answer your question, I don't buy into what this site is offering. As with most "solutions", this one addresses the physical, not the mental. If smoking were all physical, it would be easy. But since smoking is more like 10% physical and 90% mental, they usually don't. Bottom line is, if anyone had a sure fire way for all smokers to quit smoking, no one would smoke. There is no single way to quit. There is no magic one-size-fits-all cure. If there were, someone would be a billionaire. Some quit by cold turkey, some gradually. Some with vitimins or hypnotism. Some smoke all their lives and die of something totally unrelated. Sometimes cancer wins. I would suggest to your partner to keep trying different things. Most important, don't get discouraged by something not working. Keep trying. Best of luck to him.


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 1, 2005)

MACaver said:
			
		

> I should know. I went cold turkey from a hard drug/alcohol addiction and been clean and sober for 16 + years without relapse :asian:. The only thing I need to quit now is smoking...rolleyes: ok ok and a Mt. Dew addiction too  ) .


WOW......... Thats great on the 16 years.  
I dont smoke but when you kick the Mt. Dew let me know how


----------



## Flatlander (Aug 3, 2005)

That website has got to be BS.  Cravings caused by the EM waves of nicotine?  I don't think so.....


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 3, 2005)

kenpochad said:
			
		

> WOW......... Thats great on the 16 years.
> I dont smoke but when you kick the Mt. Dew let me know how


Me? Quit ... Mt. Dew? 
I just gotta ask everyone about  Chad...


----------



## still learning (Aug 5, 2005)

Hello,  Habits are hard  to change.  They say it will take another habit to replace it?  

 and you must want too also.....change for the better.....MINDS are the hardest to control.....easy to kept up the wrong things for us....Smoking,getting drunk, over eating, and do no excerise daily!

 Once you die the habits stops too................Aloha


----------



## Drac (Aug 5, 2005)

Cold turkey...It works...


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 5, 2005)

Thank you for everybodys comments here

My partner HAS to give up smoking NOW for medical reasons. She has a blood condition called Antiphospholipid (sp) Syndrome where basically speaking her blood is 'too thick'. She has to take anticoagulants to 'thin' her blood down.

After a few years of medication since diagnosis she is stil having TIA's (small strokes) and has been told by the her consultant that the only reason for this is the fact that she smokes.

Unfortunately, as I said before, will power alone has not proved strong enough. Even straight talking from me about seeing our children grow up has not had an affect. I really believe she wants to give up but dont think she has the strength of conviction to do it un aided.

For this reason I want to get as many opinions as posible from 'people in the know'. Our own GP has only so far recommended patches or gradual reduction.

Over the last 2 weeks these TIA's seem to have become more regular so I am getting even more concearned than I was before.

Regards,

Jonah


----------



## silatman (Aug 5, 2005)

I was a smoker for over 10 years when my Dad died from throat cancer caused by smoking, he was 47.
Mum was at her wits end watching me light up after that and it was a pretty big incentive for me to quit aswell. Anybody who has seen somebody dying slowly in huge pain will understand.
I tried cold turkey and even with this incentive 3 hours was my best result, pretty lame.
In Australia at the time (about 7 years ago) a new product hit the shelves that supposedly blocked the impulses in the brain that gave you the nicotine craving, it was marketed under the name ZYBAN.
It was a prescription product that was controlled by your doctor as it did have side effects for some people, these included nausea, dizzyness and in extreme cases hallucinations.
The idea was that you started taking 1 tablet per day and continued to smoke for about 14 days, or till you simply didn't feel like smoking anymore, personally I stopped on day 10, on day 15 you then took 2 tablets per day until you had finished the course, from memory it took 60 days.
I decided quite early on that at day 45 I would reduce my tablet intake back to 1 per day and then miss a day here and there so that I also weaned myself off the tablets so that I wasn't  just addicted to ZYBAN instead of nicotene. 
I never suffered any side effects from the treatment, it was like taking a tic tac for me but I do know people who did, so personally I sing the praises of this product as it was the best thing that ever happened for me, I want to see at least 50 years.

Best of luck :asian:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 5, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Hi everyone here  not a martial arts question but thought Id ask here as I know there are a few doctors on this forum
> My partner (a smoker of 20 years) needs to give up smoking and has tried different methods such as the gum and patches and good ol fashioned cold turkey without success.
> We happened upon a web site www.monadith.com It claims 70% success rate from one treatment and over 90% with two treatments. Does anyone know any thing about this!!
> 
> ...


Hi Jonah,  
Unfortunately, I've never heard about this kind of treatment before, so if I were you, I would definitely check it out first--if there's a governmental agency where you live similar to the Better Business Bureau that we have where people can call & see if any complaints have been filed against a company, that would be a good start.  Another suggestion is to ask all of your friends & family (if you haven't already) & see if they have heard anything good or bad about it.  

I'm not a physician, but I am an ex-smoker, & honestly, the information on their website doesn't sound convincing to me.   I agree with your doctor - gradual is best.  In my particular situation I was forced to quit "Cold Turkey" (had to quit at a karate camp when I was a white belt) but I do not recommend it unless as a last resort because it is very hard  on the body (edginess all the time, had trouble staying focused on anything, even just having a conversation with a person, & the cravings were horrible); with your significant other's health problem(s), I don't know how much damage that kind of shock to the body would cause.   IMHO, I think your "better half" should try the gradual methods first, & then if those don't work, Cold Turkey.

Whichever method she chooses, please make sure that she is kept busy at all times - I don't know if she works out regularly or not, but the first two weeks will be the most critical.  When I quit, I carried chewing gum or candy with me wherever I went & concentrated on my MA training. The key is keep those hands busy & staying away from places & activities that would remind her of smoking.  Whenever I was tempted, I would find something else to do, like origami or reading a book, or taking a walk around the block (but not carry any money so that I wouldn't be tempted to run to a convenience store & buy a pack). 

I hope some of my rambling helped, & please keep us updated as to what decision is made & how things turn out.  I wish you & your better half well.

Sincerely,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## hemi (Aug 5, 2005)

I have been a smoker since I was 15 dang doing the math I see its been 17 years now. I am also about to undertake the act of quitting myself. I was able to quit for six weeks back in 1995 but that was only because I had no choice in the matter, USAF boot camp. I can still remember vividly how bad I wanted a cigarette even after six weeks. The first Stupid thing I did when I had town pass was rush out and smoke five or six after going six weeks. Not only did I get sick as hell I was hopelessly addicted again. 



Now I am at a point that I know I have to quit for a host of reasons with the most important being my kids. I was thinking about just putting them down but I know that was to say the least, hard the first time. I was wondering if anyone knows of any herbal aids to stop smoking. I think with my busy workout (3-4 days a week) and MA ( 2-3 days a week) schedule it will help keep my mind off smoking but if I could just find a supplement to help with the cravings and maybe something that will help block the nicotine receptors with out the risk of coma. Any ideas would be very welcome and I dont mean to take away from the original post of this thread I am just someone about to embark on the same struggle.


----------



## Phoenix44 (Aug 8, 2005)

Silatman mentioned Zyban--I was going to suggest the same thing.  Zyban is the same medication (bupropion) in the anti-depressant Wellbutrin.  A psychiatrist working with depressed patients noticed that her patients were quitting smoking.  That's when they started doing research on smokers who were NOT depressed, and found the same thing.

It's not a nicotine replacement, so you're not simply replacing an addiction.  It works centrally on the brain to reduce cravings and minimize withdrawal symptoms.  It doubles your chances of quitting.

The procedure is basically as described by Silatman.  You pick a quit date, start the medication 2 weeks before, and continue it 7-12 weeks past the quit date.  It's a prescription medication, so she'll have to talk to her doctor.  And it's not appropriate for everyone--there are some restrictions.  You can get more info in PDF form from this web page:  http://www.gsk.com.au/gskinternet/publishing.nsf/Content/Zyban

Smoking is a powerful addiction, and quitting usually takes multiple attempts.  Good luck to you and your partner.  I hope she's successful soon.


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 9, 2005)

Silatman & Phoenix44

Thank you for your responces. We have been told of Zyban but have been recommended not to use it because of conflicts in medication. Thanks for taking the time to respond though

"I am just someone about to embark on the same struggle." - Good luck 2004hemi
"I wish you & your better half well." - Thanks Gin-Gin

Jonah


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Just an up date -

Today is day 3 of a reduction plan we have decided to take

From 15/20 a day down to 4 a day for now, with further reductions soon.

A few hard moments for her but still determined.

Jonah


----------



## Dan G (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Just an up date -
> 
> Today is day 3 of a reduction plan we have decided to take
> 
> ...


Good luck! 
Does breathing in deeply through the nose and then exhaling out the mouth help at all with cravings? I smoke 20-30 a day still, but use the breathing thing if I am in a situation where I crave a ciggie and can't smoke. (I do it gently, people can freak out if you start the whole heavy breathing thing...)
I find it quite helpful sometimes as it almost mimics the breathing pattern when smoking, and I generally feel pretty good after doing it anyway.

Having a crack at cutting down on the numbers myself.

Cheers,

Dan


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Dan G said:
			
		

> ....
> Does breathing in deeply through the nose and then exhaling out the mouth help at all with cravings? ...


Funnily enough - according to 'er-in-doors this is a good help but is temporary and the time between each episode deminishes until the craving really hits hard. The power of addiction eh

Are you the Dan G as in Dang G and Adam P from the BKKU London Club

Jonah


----------



## Dan G (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Funnily enough - according to 'er-in-doors this is a good help but is temporary and the time between each episode deminishes until the craving really hits hard. The power of addiction eh
> 
> Are you the Dan G as in Dang G and Adam P from the BKKU London Club
> 
> Jonah


Yes! How's things?

Dan


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Thought so

Yeah things are really good for me at the moment - Had a long (too long) break from this kenpo stuff. Kids / family / house renovation Sabbatical. Any way unpacked the Gi from my training bag after a year and a half. Giving some serious thought to comming back under Mr Canniford real soon - thats if he will take me back again - must go and see him. So hopefully see you at the next grading in Exeter.

Hows things with you


----------



## Dan G (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Thought so
> 
> Yeah things are really good for me at the moment - Had a long (too long) break from this kenpo stuff. Kids / family / house renovation Sabbatical. Any way unpacked the Gi from my training bag after a year and a half. Giving some serious thought to comming back under Mr Canniford real soon - thats if he will take me back again - must go and see him. So hopefully see you at the next grading in Exeter.
> 
> Hows things with you


Not too bad. Between jobs at the moment so spending a fair bit of time online. Looking for work which is going to be reasonably kenpo friendly. 

Summer camp with Mr. Parker this year was good, Mr. Canniford was on top form - some good photos floating about down here! Good luck with the return to training.

I should hopefully make it down to York Road to watch the next batch of Yellow to green gradings. Hopefully won't spend quite so much time smoking outside this time!

Probably see you in a month or two!

Cheers

Dan


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Just an up date -Today is day 3 of a reduction plan we have decided to take From 15/20 a day down to 4 a day for now, with further reductions soon.  A few hard moments for her but still determined. Jonah


*Great news, Jonah!* artyon:  Tell her I said keep up the good work & to take it one day at time.  We're pulling for her!


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 15, 2005)

Dan G said:
			
		

> ..Probably see you in a month or two!...


Don't think i'll be at york road that quick - When I get back to training i'm going to suggest - if acceptable to Mr C, that I go through with each belt from yellow to 1st brown again to refesh on the syllabus and get back to full fitness (put on a stone in a year and a half - fat boy) before starting the bb syllabus on full tilt.

All that said, I might have lost it enough for Mr C to put me back to white and formally grade again - wouldn't blame him - and I certainly wouldn't want to show a grade I'm not worthy of. So I suppose I could be at York road with my ol' white gi again.

Good luck on the new job front - legal bod aren't you!!

Cheers Jonah

Gin - Gin Thanks for the words of support - one day at a time eh!


----------



## Dan G (Aug 15, 2005)

jonah2 said:
			
		

> Don't think i'll be at york road that quick - When I get back to training i'm going to suggest - if acceptable to Mr C, that I go through with each belt from yellow to 1st brown again to refesh on the syllabus and get back to full fitness (put on a stone in a year and a half - fat boy) before starting the bb syllabus on full tilt.
> 
> All that said, I might have lost it enough for Mr C to put me back to white and formally grade again - wouldn't blame him - and I certainly wouldn't want to show a grade I'm not worthy of. So I suppose I could be at York road with my ol' white gi again.


If it makes you feel better I put on 2 stone since we were last both on the mat. Dropping it off pretty quickly now that I'm not either stuck behind a desk or down the pub - but a lot harder to shift it than put it on.

Good luck with getting back on the mat again. I think all of us wearing a brown belt feel the same about revisiting all the material whether or not we've had a break. Must be something to do with knowing just enough to realise how much more there is to learn... 



			
				jonah2 said:
			
		

> Good luck on the new job front - legal bod aren't you!!
> 
> Cheers Jonah
> 
> Gin - Gin Thanks for the words of support - one day at a time eh!


Cheers, still doing legal stuff. Trick is to find a job in London which lets me out to train in the evenings - contract I had for the last year and a half was unusually kenpo friendly. Considering work in Exeter as well.

Good luck and see you sometime soon. Say hello to Mr C and the rest of the club for me!

Cheers:asian: 

Dan


----------



## jonah2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Cheers Dan - See you soon


----------



## arnisador (Aug 16, 2005)

Good luck!


----------

